# Roma - Bate Borisov. 9 dicembre 2015, ore 20.45. Tv Premium.



## Tifo'o (5 Dicembre 2015)

Ultima partite di champions dei gironi anche per la Roma. La squadra di Garcia si gioca tutto in 90 minuti. La Roma viene da partite molto deludenti. Dopo la batosta di Barcellona, la Roma ha perso in casa contro l'Atalanta, e si è fatta riprendere allo scadere contro il Torino nell'ultima giornata di Serie A.

Alla Roma per passare il girone serve la vittoria contro il Bate Borisov. La scorsa stagione, la squadra di Garcia si trovò in una situazione simile. Era l'ultima giornata in casa (contro il City però), bastava anche un pareggio in quella partita, ma la Roma perse e venne eliminata. 

All'andata contro il Bate, la Roma perse per 3-2 con un primo tempo pessimo in cui subì tre gol.

Dove vedere la partita in tv?

Sarà possibile seguire il match su Premium

A seguire commenti e formazioni.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Dicembre 2015)

Se esonerano quell'asino di Garcia domani, possono anche riuscire a vincere in carrozza..


----------



## de sica (5 Dicembre 2015)

Sono capaci di perderla, ma credo che al massimo pareggeranno


----------



## juventino (5 Dicembre 2015)

Sono tentato di giocare una bella sommetta sull'X2.


----------



## kolao95 (5 Dicembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sono tentato di giocare una bella sommetta sull'X2.



Forse ti seguo.. Senza Salah e la Gerva non li vedo bene.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Dicembre 2015)

8-0.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Dicembre 2015)

il paradosso è che se il farsa non fa biscotto passano pure col pareggio, con 1 vittoria (ottenuta con un rigore nel finale) in 6 partite


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> il paradosso è che se il farsa non fa biscotto passano pure col pareggio, con 1 vittoria (ottenuta con un rigore nel finale) in 6 partite



meglio per io calcio italiano, tanto agli ottavi verranno spazzati via


----------



## Ma che ooh (6 Dicembre 2015)

Vince il Bate 0-6 e non scherzo, questi hanno già finito il campionato , ( vinto fra l'altro) e si stanno riposando , in più sono nettamente più forti di noi, e si giocano la loro prima storica qualificazione agli ottavi , mentre noi , fra dirigenza assente, Ds incompetente , e allenatore che dico levati, siamo allo sfascio più totale, passeremmo solo se cambiamo allenatore, Ds e se la società la smetta di essere sempre assente .


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2015)

Partita senza pronostico. Bella da vedere se NON si è tifosi della Roma.


----------



## Jack28 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Vince il Bate 0-6 e non scherzo, questi hanno già finito il campionato , ( vinto fra l'altro) e si stanno riposando , in più sono nettamente più forti di noi, e si giocano la loro prima storica qualificazione agli ottavi , mentre noi , fra dirigenza assente, Ds incompetente , e allenatore che dico levati, siamo allo sfascio più totale, passeremmo solo se cambiamo allenatore, Ds e se la società la smetta di essere sempre assente .



Ma sei serio?
Senza offesa ovviamente.

Anyway, stasera per me la Roma vince e in modo anche abbastanza agevole.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Dicembre 2015)

La fanno su Canale 5....


----------



## Ma che ooh (9 Dicembre 2015)

Jack28 ha scritto:


> Ma sei serio?
> Senza offesa ovviamente.
> 
> Anyway, stasera per me la Roma vince e in modo anche abbastanza agevole.


 come fai a dire che vinciamo agevoli, da noi a Roma stiamo solo aspettando di vedere in che modo verremo eliminati, non ci crediamo neanche un pò al passaggio del turno


----------



## Ma che ooh (9 Dicembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> La fanno su Canale 5....


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Per il Bate è la partita più importante della storia, sono a Roma da una settimana per preparare la partita. O il violinista dimostra di avere una squadra con le palle oppure escono easy


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Dicembre 2015)

Pieno lo stadio


----------



## koti (9 Dicembre 2015)

Vinceranno. Il Bate fa davvero pena.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Dicembre 2015)

Che schifo sta Roma


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2015)

Ma Geko che stoppa il pallone e cade per terra??


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Dicembre 2015)

Sta Riomma fa schifo


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Dicembre 2015)

Contro il batte canna la pesca pareggiano


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2015)

Che cosa si è mangiato Geko...


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Dicembre 2015)

Imbarazzante sto Dzeko


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2015)

Parata pazzesca del portiere della Roma


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Parata pazzesca del portiere della Roma



Anche io non so come si scrive il suo nome...direi anche io "Portiere della Roma"


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Anche io non so come si scrive il suo nome...direi anche io "Portiere della Roma"



Logico! Aaahahahhahaha


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Pjanic  il portiere della roma lo chiamo Scesny ma credo si scriva Szczesny


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2015)

non ci credo che sedere


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2015)

Che mazzo pazzesco la Roma


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Dicembre 2015)

Basta la Roma in Cl.. bannatela


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Pazzesco veramente.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Dicembre 2015)

Che Salahme


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2015)

Sto Geko sembra piantato per terra


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Dicembre 2015)

Che vergogna..


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2015)

Che scandalo!


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Roma agli ottavi con 6 punti e 1 sola vittoria. Caso unico nella storia?


----------



## Heaven (9 Dicembre 2015)

Gli è andata benissimo...meglio così dai.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Dicembre 2015)

E poi mi dicono che il calcio di oggi è top.

Il fatto che la Roma con una vittoria si sia qualificata, fa pensar il livello delle altre


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E poi mi dicono che il calcio di oggi è top.
> 
> Il fatto che la Roma con una vittoria si sia qualificata, fa pensar il livello delle altre



pensa che due anni fa il Napoli uscì nei gironi pur vincendo 4 partite su 6 facendo 12 punti!?!


----------



## DannySa (9 Dicembre 2015)

Anche se non sono romano.. "ma ndo 'nnate"


----------



## DannySa (9 Dicembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> pensa che due anni fa il Napoli uscì nei gironi pur vincendo 4 partite su 6 facendo 12 punti!?!



Per il ranking sarebbe stato meglio:
Un Napoli al posto di questi scalzacani.
L'Inter al posto della Samp.


----------



## Nicco (9 Dicembre 2015)

Zitti zitti 20mln per il passaggio del turno li hanno incassati, adesso possono brutalmente uscire di scena e concentrarsi sul non fallire clamorosamente in campionato salvando la stagione.


----------



## Jino (9 Dicembre 2015)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Zitti zitti 20mln per il passaggio del turno li hanno incassati, adesso possono brutalmente uscire di scena e concentrarsi sul non fallire clamorosamente in campionato salvando la stagione.



Ah beh. Ad oggi l'obiettivo in coppa è raggiunto, ora pensano a qualificarsi alla prossima coppa campioni. Pensano solo alla grana insomma, aspetto sportivo secondario.


----------



## Ma che ooh (9 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ah beh. Ad oggi l'obiettivo in coppa è raggiunto, ora pensano a qualificarsi alla prossima coppa campioni. Pensano solo alla grana insomma, aspetto sportivo secondario.


. Ma tanto creperanno tutti da Garcia a Sabatini, fino a Pallotta.
P.s nonostante sono furioso, a causa un passaggio del turno davvero pietoso, in fondo rido , abbiamo trovato una squadra che si fa fregare peggio di noi, il Leverkusen


----------



## Marco23 (10 Dicembre 2015)

Ma almeno il bate è primo nel campionato bielorusso? Roma vergognosa, agli ottavi le tiferò contro


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Dicembre 2015)

Pallotta non ha capito veramente NULLA!!! Questo pensa di stare in america... I tifosi ieri sera son stati pure fin troppo pazienti ad aspettare la fine della partita per fischiare sonoramente... Io avrei perso la pazienza ben prima.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Dicembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *E poi mi dicono che il calcio di oggi è top*.
> 
> Il fatto che la Roma con una vittoria si sia qualificata, fa pensar il livello delle altre


Vabbe, non mi sembra il caso di stigmatizzare un'intera epoca calcistica per un girone di Champions League.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Dicembre 2015)

Prestazione pessima,ma l'importante era passare il turno.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Dicembre 2015)

1 vittoria, 6 punti e ben 16 gol subiti... roma da record


----------



## Andrea89 (10 Dicembre 2015)

Che Rometta.
Mentalmente troppo fragile e pensare che un paio di anni fa i complimenti per Garcia si sprecavano.


----------



## Nicco (10 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ah beh. Ad oggi l'obiettivo in coppa è raggiunto, ora pensano a qualificarsi alla prossima coppa campioni. Pensano solo alla grana insomma, aspetto sportivo secondario.


Non credo siano partiti con l'idea di ragionare solo sull'aspetto economico e non anche sportivo ma allo stato attuale penso sia l'opzione migliore che hanno: uscire magari senza fare brutte figure e poi provare a recuperare terreno in campionato per puntare allo scudo o al secondo posto, in un anno così incerto non avere il doppio impegno può fare differenza, vedere l'inter.

Passare l'ottavo con tutte le forze sarebbe da tanto di cappello e sarebbe quello che in realtà lo "sport" dovrebbe esigere, ma il calcio è un business e non più uno sport.


----------



## kolao95 (11 Dicembre 2015)

Trovo vergognosi i fischi dei tifosi: la squadra, almeno nel secondo tempo (il primo non l'ho visto), ha provato a vincere in tutti i modi, sei passato, ma goditela, no? Smorza un po' la tensione, pure per i giocatori che scendono in campo con la paura.


----------

